
Show HN: RideConnect – create your own rideshare - rideconnect
http://www.rideconnect.com
======
zantosh
Hi guys,

We're on ProductHunt.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rideconnect](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rideconnect)

------
rideconnect
With RideConnect, you can create your own rideshare and give your customers
rides while keeping all the money you make, no fees

------
cesis
Which ridesharing niche are you targeting? Taxi, limousine, carpooling?

~~~
zantosh
We provide the platform that can be used by any niche. Our marketing is
focused on taxi/limo/Uber drivers.

Basically, if you wanted to setup your rideshare company, you could use
RideConnect. There would be your company, your riders and RideConnect would be
the app that would be used. We wouldn't take a cut per ride, thus having you
get more money than if you were to be a driver through Uber or Lyft.

Not only that, you could setup your rideshare for a party or a wedding, or
some personal event where people are attending. I've had this need before,
personally. In this case, all the attendees or guests install RideConnect, you
setup your private rideshare and then people in that rideshare can coordinate
their rides - whether it's a ride hail or scheduled rides.

Who are the drivers?

Drivers are who you include into your rideshare. Anyone can switch on the
driver mode and then start receiving ride hails. Just as easily, they can
switch it off.

So who decides what to charge?

If you want to charge for rides, you decide how much to charge. The market
will decide if you're charging too much, and we won't. Ultimately, we don't
demand that you charge any money to give rides, but we'll give you the tools
to do so if you choose.

